# PRESCOT | Shakespeare North Playhouse - New Theatre/University College | U/C



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

*Shakespeare North* brings culture and heritage to the heart of the historic market town of *Prescot near Liverpool*.

A replica of the interior of Henry VIII’s cockpit at Whitehall, transformed into a Shakespeare theatre by Inigo Jones, is at the centre of this unique new-build international training facility for Shakespeare Studies.

The project commemorates the deep connection between our greatest cultural icon and Prescot where the only known, purpose-built indoor Elizabethan Playhouse existed outside of London.


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

Beatles and Shakespeare


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

There’s evidence indicating that Shakespeare spent his ‘lost years’ (two separate periods covering seven years) in the area.

Watch this video from 1.10


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

Dame Judi Dench backs Shakespeare North Playhouse


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389156084930187266


----------



## greenfinch (Jun 14, 2019)

Cant wait to visit.


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389900141776228352


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385583634640474114


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392069276627095554


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1393315193426518018


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401471472258924554


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429871111001579521


----------

